# How would you do both Yosemite and Disneyland?



## Lucky'sMom

I am in the VERY early stages of hopefully planning a late June/early July trip to California.  DL would be the main attraction, but I also want to do the Warner Bros. tour, an LA tour and spend a day at a beach (Huntington?).  DH mentioned visiting the Grand Canyon, but that's at least an 8 hour drive.  I was looking into Yosemite, but I guess that's at least 6-7 hours away.  If you were going to do both the Anaheim area and Yosemite, how would plan it?  Would you fly into somewhere more northern, like San Francisco and then fly out of Orange County airport?  Or would you fly into and out of the LA area and drive up to Yosemite for a couple of nights?  I'm not sure if hitting both is really doable, but we'd like the kids to see a National Park, if possible.  Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## momoflizandains

I'm interested in this as well.


----------



## KCmike

How long do you have for the trip?

We did this a few summer's ago.  We did the complete circle road trip.  We flew into LAX and then drove up the coast (hwy 1, PCH) and hit Monterey, SF, Yosemite, and then down to Disneyland.  A lot of driving and a lot of fun.

We are headed back this year and are thinking of driving long distance this time.  We usually fly so this is a big deal for us.

Yosemite needs 2-3 days to fully enjoy.  Also this late in the season the waterfalls will be pretty dried up.

Yosemite is Heaven on Earth.  

Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## bcla

I'm kind of short on logistical recommendations since I live in California and wouldn't normally think of such things since logistics are dictated by where I live.    However, Yosemite is my favorite place in the world, and I think I could be of some help with locations to visit within Yosemite once your traveling plans are solid.


----------



## sheetz

I guess it depends on how much you are willing to spend. Cheapest is probably flying into LAX and driving to Yosemite with a rental car. Easiest (and most expensive) would be doing an open jaw PA to LAX to Fresno.


----------



## Lucky'sMom

I'll be using Southwest points for 4 of the 6 people's flights.  Thanks for the replies so far!


----------



## usnuzuloose

Even flying into san fransico or sacramento it is still a drive to Yosemite. It is a very windy road. But it is a little easier than driving from southern california


----------



## bcla

usnuzuloose said:


> Even flying into san fransico or sacramento it is still a drive to Yosemite. It is a very windy road. But it is a little easier than driving from southern california



Fresno is the closest large airport.  However, Fresno is apparently the most populous city in the US that isn't served by Southwest.


----------



## czmom

We are doing this in August! 

Flying into Oakland (SWA) for 2 nights in SF
Drive to Yosemite for 3 nights
Drive to Anaheim for 5 nights at VGC
Fly out of LAX or SNA

My issue now is finding a one way car rental. I know it's still 7 months away, but prices are at $1000!!! That's insane.


----------



## czmom

Also- I was told it would be 4 hrs roughly from SF to Yosemite and then 6 hrs from Yosemite to DL.


----------



## junmatno

czmom said:


> We are doing this in August!  Flying into Oakland (SWA) for 2 nights in SF Drive to Yosemite for 3 nights Drive to Anaheim for 5 nights at VGC Fly out of LAX or SNA  My issue now is finding a one way car rental. I know it's still 7 months away, but prices are at $1000!!! That's insane.



Are you Costco Members? If so go to Costcotravel.com. 

You can find a cheap price then reserve.  No payment required.  
  Check back once a week to see if price has gone down and rebook, then just cancel original reservation.
  They have ALL the companies.


----------



## czmom

We are. That's where I got my quote last week. Maybe I need to look again.

Still at $1000. Crazy!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

It's 6 hours from DL to the entrance of Yosemite.  Then you have another 45 minutes to get to the valley, which is where most of the tourists go.  I would use 7 hours for driving time from the LA area to Yosemite, and consider anything less to be a bonus.  If you leave LA during rush hour you will need to add to your driving time.


----------



## czmom

Mary Jo said:


> It's 6 hours from DL to the entrance of Yosemite.  Then you have another 45 minutes to get to the valley, which is where most of the tourists go.  I would use 7 hours for driving time from the LA area to Yosemite, and consider anything less to be a bonus.  If you leave LA during rush hour you will need to add to your driving time.



We will be leaving from Mariposa Grove on a Sunday morning, which is why I was thinking 5/6 hours to DL. Does that sound reslistic? No traffic on Sundays and we will be on the South end of the park already.


----------



## bcla

czmom said:


> We will be leaving from Mariposa Grove on a Sunday morning, which is why I was thinking 5/6 hours to DL. Does that sound reslistic? No traffic on Sundays and we will be on the South end of the park already.



Google Maps is estimating almost 6 hours with no traffic.  Strangely I'm getting 5-1/2 hours with current traffic, but who knows what that means.  I wouldn't count on getting there in 6 hours.  You're going to need a break somewhere for gas/food/bathroom.  Even midday or weekends there can be unpredictable traffic - especially if there's an accident.  I was delayed around Tejon Pass once when there was a large brush fire.  I've arrived on a weekend evening and encountered bumper to bumper traffic on I-5.  Southern California traffic defies all that is normal about traffic patterns.  You could conceivably get stuck in traffic on CA-99 in Fresno or Bakersfield.  Even if everything goes well, I'd guess with a brief stop along the way you're looking at 6-1/2 hours.

My advice would just be to budget extra time.  Come in with the attitude that being late 2-3 hours is OK, and be pleasantly surprised if you arrive earlier.


----------



## czmom

Thanks! It's just our travel day, so not really too worried. But the less time in the car, the better. 

We are from Houston and have horrible traffic here too. But typically Sundays are okay.


----------



## USCAnna

What an awesome idea...why haven't I thought of this?  We are tentatively planning a Yosemite trip (2016, so just in the "talking" phase) and I hadn't even considered adding in DL!  I've never been...what a great idea.  Thanks!


----------



## MarbleBob

Similar to KCMike, we are doing this as a massive road trip from St. Louis in June.

Driving to San Francisco via Hwy 80.  
4 Nights in San Francisco (east of the bay, in Hayward)
2 Nights in Yosemite (Curry Village - rooms already booked)
5 Nights Anaheim (TBD - probably Candy Cane Inn)
1 Night Grand Canyon
Driving back to St. Louis via Hwy 40/44

We don't have all the details worked out but some highlights are:
San Francisco: Golden Gate Bridge; Disney Family Museum; Fisherman's Wharf/Pier 39/Ride the Cable Cars; Japantown and Chinatown; Muir beach/woods; Sonoma; etc.

Yosemite:  We'll only have 1.5 days here   Probably spend most of it in the Valley.  Hopefully, enough time to squeeze in a drive up to Glacier Point.  Maybe see the Mariposa Grove on the way out.

LA/Anaheim: Leaving Yosemite very early on a Sunday morning so that we can visit Walt's Barn in Griffith Park. (As it's only open once a month, we timed the whole trip around this.); And then 1 day each at Disneyland and California Adventure;  2 days exploring LA.  (Or 1 day exploring and a 3rd day at Disneyland.)

Leaving Anaheim early on our departure day, for a quick one night pit stop at the Grand Canyon south rim (room is already booked).  Probably just enough to explore for a couple hours and see the sunset.


----------



## GrandBob

MarbleBob said:


> Similar to KCMike, we are doing this as a massive road trip from St. Louis in June.
> 
> Driving to San Francisco via Hwy 80.
> 4 Nights in San Francisco (east of the bay, in Hayward)
> 2 Nights in Yosemite (Curry Village - rooms already booked)
> 5 Nights Anaheim (TBD - probably Candy Cane Inn)
> 1 Night Grand Canyon
> Driving back to St. Louis via Hwy 40/44



You're doing the first two stops backwards, costing you a bunch of travel time.  When driving west on I-80 through Reno, you'll be within 2 hours of the eastern entrance of Yosemite at Lee Vining.  Though, even better, I'd leave I-80 at Wendover UT and take US 93 and 6 to the White Mountains and then Mammoth before hitting Lee Vining and Mono Lake.  Best of all, you'll get to traverse Yosemite High Country, something that most tourists completely miss when visiting Yosemite.  Tuolumne Meadows in the high country is a great stop.  And the best don't-miss stop is Olmsted Point, which has tremendous views down Tenaya Canyon all the way to Yosemite Valley.  You really should reverse the order of your visit, and hit Yosemite first.  Besides, then when travelling from SF to Anaheim, you can go down Highway 1 past Big Sur.  Best, most scenic drive in North America.  Make sure you stop at Pfeiffer Beach, and/or have lunch at Nepenthe's.

HTH,
Bob


----------



## bcla

GrandBob said:


> You're doing the first two stops backwards, costing you a bunch of travel time.  When driving west on I-80 through Reno, you'll be within 2 hours of the eastern entrance of Yosemite at Lee Vining.  Though, even better, I'd leave I-80 at Wendover UT and take US 93 and 6 to the White Mountains and then Mammoth before hitting Lee Vining and Mono Lake.  Best of all, you'll get to traverse Yosemite High Country, something that most tourists completely miss when visiting Yosemite.  Tuolumne Meadows in the high country is a great stop.  And the best don't-miss stop is Olmsted Point, which has tremendous views down Tenaya Canyon all the way to Yosemite Valley.  You really should reverse the order of your visit, and hit Yosemite first.  Besides, then when travelling from SF to Anaheim, you can go down Highway 1 past Big Sur.  Best, most scenic drive in North America.  Make sure you stop at Pfeiffer Beach, and/or have lunch at Nepenthe's.
> 
> HTH,
> Bob



Tioga Pass isn't always open by June, or whatever date in June is targeted.  It will be this year with the lack of snow, but I wouldn't necessarily plan a trip around it.  I have been to Yosemite during June in a year when Tioga Pass opened pretty early, and the waterfalls in Yosemite Valley were pretty sad, although Vernal Fall looked pretty nice.


----------



## MarbleBob

GrandBob said:


> You're doing the first two stops backwards, costing you a bunch of travel time.  When driving west on I-80 through Reno, you'll be within 2 hours of the eastern entrance of Yosemite at Lee Vining.  Though, even better, I'd leave I-80 at Wendover UT and take US 93 and 6 to the White Mountains and then Mammoth before hitting Lee Vining and Mono Lake.  Best of all, you'll get to traverse Yosemite High Country, something that most tourists completely miss when visiting Yosemite.  Tuolumne Meadows in the high country is a great stop.  And the best don't-miss stop is Olmsted Point, which has tremendous views down Tenaya Canyon all the way to Yosemite Valley.  You really should reverse the order of your visit, and hit Yosemite first.  Besides, then when travelling from SF to Anaheim, you can go down Highway 1 past Big Sur.  Best, most scenic drive in North America.  Make sure you stop at Pfeiffer Beach, and/or have lunch at Nepenthe's.
> 
> HTH,
> Bob



Thanks Bob.  That's really good/interesting advice.  But we've timed the trip to coincide with visiting family in San Francisco on those particular days.  And also wanting to be at Griffith Park on June 21 (to visit Walt's Barn - only open one day each month), so that leaves little time for Yosemite.  The 1.5 days will be more of an appetizer for a future trip... where Yosemite is more of a destination than an afterthought.  We'll certain keep your suggestions in mind if we do it again!!!

In the meantime, I read that they are closing the Miraposa Grove for two years beginning this June/July.  Fingers crossed that it's still open when we visit.  If not, I guess it might be a blessing in disguise since we'll be so short on time and have to make tough decisions on what we will actually see.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I just wanted to add that we did a segment on our podcast for Yosemite, and another one for Sequoia.  If you have time, and the inclination, here are the links to listen:

Yosemite
http://www.disunplugged.com/2014/11/20/dis-unplugged-podcast-112014-disneyland-show/

Sequoia
http://www.disunplugged.com/2015/02/09/dis-unplugged-podcast-020815-disneyland-show/


----------



## MarbleBob

Mary Jo said:


> I just wanted to add that we did a segment on our podcast for Yosemite, and another one for Sequoia.  If you have time, and the inclination, here are the links to listen:
> 
> Yosemite
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2014/11/20/dis-unplugged-podcast-112014-disneyland-show/
> 
> Sequoia
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2015/02/09/dis-unplugged-podcast-020815-disneyland-show/



Thanks Mary Jo.  I think my wife has listened to pretty much every DIS Unplugged podcast from the Disneyland team.  We are big fans of what you all do!  And I just wanted to take a moment and remind you how awesome it is that you all take the time to share the magic with everyone.  DW was diagnosed with breast cancer a few years back, and thinking about Disney and her "laughing places" helped get her through the tough times during treatment.  I know during that time, she especially loved listening to the DIS Unplugged and listened to several episodes a week, and sometimes several a day.  She's been cancer free for 3.5 years now and is in good shape... and she still listens to every podcast.  Anyway, she's listened to both of these segments and found some great tips from them.  

I re-listened to the Yosemite one today on my lunch hour, and hope to listen to the Sequoia one later this week. * Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts and experiences with these wonderful places. * I really can't wait to visit Yosemite for this first time this June!!!!!


----------



## hsmamato2

We did a big trip a few years back... it was great! We flew into PHX, visited a few sites/stayed overnight between PHX and the Grand Canyon (so much to see,we stayed in Flagstaff) - drove to GC, stayed 2 nites at the rim (Yavapai Cabins) Then we headed west past the Hoover Dam(stopped for about 10 minutes to get a break) then landed in Death Valley for one night (furnace creek ranch,love it) and saw as much as we could see in 24 hours- then we headed west and north to Yosemite from Death valley- it was a long and spectacular drive! Got into Yosemite (thru Tuolomne Meadows) and Curry Village before dark (be there before dark to check in!) stayed there 3 nites....it was.....interesting. Great place to see a lot of things in the valley, but it was pretty busy ,we rented a tent cabin. Then (7 nites in so far) we headed DOWN to DL area- and it took us a *solid 7 hours* from Mariposa Grove, where we had stopped in the morning on our way out of the park to walk and sightsee... Once you hit that insane LA traffic on any day it's going to be....challenging. We stayed at DL area hotel for 6 more nights (my sons and I LOVE Disney and it's history,so much to see here!) and then flew home from LAX. 
    With this itinerary, we had to plan carefully when we would leave,travel,and arrive to maximize our times at each place.All the driving was fantastic and we got to see things we had never seen before along the way....
   SO in all we took a full 2 weeks to travel, since we were going quite a distance,and we figured it was cheaper to do a longer trip once were out there, than try to do less days. (I need to go back again now,obviously, there is SO much we just sampled...I want to see more!)


----------



## alryan

We are doing this trip leaving tomorrow. Every time I looked one way car rentals where twice as much from San Francisco.  So we are flying into SNA, one week in Anaheim, 2 nights in Kings Canyon, 2 nights in Yosemite, then 2 nights in SF and fly home from there.

Mary Jo, thanks for the link to those podcasts, I hope to get a chance to watch them today.


----------



## bsj1701

We've done this twice. Due to cost factors like 1 way car rental we ended up going round trip from L.A. 

Day 1 California adventure
Day 2 Disneyland
Day 3 Travel up the coast, stops in/at Hearst Castle, Carmel, Monterey.
Day 4 San Francisco - I'm sure we missed alot, but we did the highlights like Golden Gate Bridge,Fisherman's Wharf, and Lombard Street.
Day 5 Muir Woods/Drive to Yosemite
Day 6 Yosemite
Day 7 Drive back to LA
Day 8 Catch flight home


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

GrandBob said:


> You're doing the first two stops backwards, costing you a bunch of travel time.  When driving west on I-80 through Reno, you'll be within 2 hours of the eastern entrance of Yosemite at Lee Vining.  Though, even better, I'd leave I-80 at Wendover UT and take US 93 and 6 to the White Mountains and then Mammoth before hitting Lee Vining and Mono Lake.  Best of all, you'll get to traverse Yosemite High Country, something that most tourists completely miss when visiting Yosemite.  Tuolumne Meadows in the high country is a great stop.  And the best don't-miss stop is Olmsted Point, which has tremendous views down Tenaya Canyon all the way to Yosemite Valley.  You really should reverse the order of your visit, and hit Yosemite first.  Besides, then when travelling from SF to Anaheim, you can go down Highway 1 past Big Sur.  Best, most scenic drive in North America.  Make sure you stop at Pfeiffer Beach, and/or have lunch at Nepenthe's.
> 
> HTH,
> Bob



I know this was from a few months ago but wanted to mention that it's a good 4 to 5 hours from Reno to Yosemite Valley which is where most visitors plan to go.  240 miles, most of it winding once you hit the park borders.  I do think it's a great route thru the park.


----------



## bcla

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know this was from a few months ago but wanted to mention that it's a good 4 to 5 hours from Reno to Yosemite Valley which is where most visitors plan to go.  240 miles, most of it winding once you hit the park borders.  I do think it's a great route thru the park.



It also depends on whether the Tioga Pass Entrance is open.  I'd expect it to be open early this year, but apparently it's not open yet.  If it's not open, it's one heck of a detour.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bcla said:


> It also depends on whether the Tioga Pass Entrance is open.  I'd expect it to be open early this year, but apparently it's not open yet.  If it's not open, it's one heck of a detour.



Very true.  It's usually safe to assume it will be open by the first day of summer and in the last 60 years the avg opening has been in late May.  If it's not open though I just don't go from Reno.    Although someday I do want to visit in the winter - maybe the Vintners Holidays - so that'll mean a drive.  

This year almost definitely will be early though.  Very sad on what that says about our winter though.


----------



## bcla

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Very true.  It's usually safe to assume it will be open by the first day of summer and in the last 60 years the avg opening has been in late May.  If it's not open though I just don't go from Reno.    Although someday I do want to visit in the winter - maybe the Vintners Holidays - so that'll mean a drive.
> 
> This year almost definitely will be early though.  Very sad on what that says about our winter though.



Been there during winter although not recently.  I hiked knee deep in the snow without gaiters.  A couple of years ago the snow was so light I heard that some people went skating on Tenaya Lake.  I didn't go there though.  I think that they didn't even close Tioga Road until Feb, and that was mostly because they didn't have enough personnel to patrol the area.

You want Vintners Holiday or Bracebridge Dinner?  I've had breakfast in the Ahwhnee Dining Room when they still had Bracebridge decorations up.

I've seen the waterfalls in all their glory.  My wife hasn't though.  The first time I brought her to Yosemite it was low water year and it Yosemite Falls was weak by late June.  We've gone camping a few times.  One July Yosemite Falls was almost dry.  Last year was pretty poor when we visited in late June.  We were supposed to visit in May one year, but my boss asked me to work and we lost our Priceline reservation.  Maybe this May.  I don't expect it to be record breaking, but it should be spectacular for maybe a couple of weeks before Mother Nature turns it down a notch.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bcla said:


> Been there during winter although not recently.  I hiked knee deep in the snow without gaiters.  A couple of years ago the snow was so light I heard that some people went skating on Tenaya Lake.  I didn't go there though.  I think that they didn't even close Tioga Road until Feb, and that was mostly because they didn't have enough personnel to patrol the area.
> 
> You want Vintners Holiday or Bracebridge Dinner?  I've had breakfast in the Ahwhnee Dining Room when they still had Bracebridge decorations up.
> 
> I've seen the waterfalls in all their glory.  My wife hasn't though.  The first time I brought her to Yosemite it was low water year and it Yosemite Falls was weak by late June.  We've gone camping a few times.  One July Yosemite Falls was almost dry.  Last year was pretty poor when we visited in late June.  We were supposed to visit in May one year, but my boss asked me to work and we lost our Priceline reservation.  Maybe this May.  I don't expect it to be record breaking, but it should be spectacular for maybe a couple of weeks before Mother Nature turns it down a notch.



I was thinking about one of the weekends for Vintners holidays which in another no snow year might mean Tioga would still be open.  I had forgotten about the Bracebridge dinners but it sounds like they would be very special too!  Next year is one of those "big" birthday years and I was thinking it's a good excuse to finally stay at the Ahwahnee.  I can sympathize with your wife - I just cancelled what was supposed to be my first spring trip there starting on Sunday.    I've always gone in late summer or else fall so I thought I'd finally get to see some nice flow on the water falls but things came up so I'll just have to start planning for next spring.


----------



## bcla

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was thinking about one of the weekends for Vintners holidays which in another no snow year might mean Tioga would still be open.  I had forgotten about the Bracebridge dinners but it sounds like they would be very special too!  Next year is one of those "big" birthday years and I was thinking it's a good excuse to finally stay at the Ahwahnee.  I can sympathize with your wife - I just cancelled what was supposed to be my first spring trip there starting on Sunday.    I've always gone in late summer or else fall so I thought I'd finally get to see some nice flow on the water falls but things came up so I'll just have to start planning for next spring.



Tioga Pass is going to open Monday (May 4).

http://www.nps.gov/yose/planyourvisit/tioga.htm

_The Tioga Road is closed to both vehicles and bicycles.

The Tioga Road will open on Monday, May 4 at 8 am with delays due to road work._


----------



## nacho113

Lucky'sMom said:


> I am in the VERY early stages of hopefully planning a late June/early July trip to California.  DL would be the main attraction, but I also want to do the Warner Bros. tour, an LA tour and spend a day at a beach (Huntington?).  *DH mentioned visiting the Grand Canyon, but that's at least an 8 hour drive.*  I was looking into Yosemite, but I guess that's at least 6-7 hours away.  If you were going to do both the Anaheim area and Yosemite, how would plan it?  Would you fly into somewhere more northern, like San Francisco and then fly out of Orange County airport?  Or would you fly into and out of the LA area and drive up to Yosemite for a couple of nights?  I'm not sure if hitting both is really doable, but we'd like the kids to see a National Park, if possible.  Thanks for any thoughts.


A couple of years back in early June, we coupled a trip to Vegas (with a day tour out to the Grand Canyon) and then drove to LA for our second week of vacation.
Flew into Vegas, one way car rental LAS to LAX, then flew home from LA.
We are thinking of doing this again in September this year, but instead of taking the bus tour to the Canyon, we are going to rent a car and drive up and stay at the Lodge at the South Rim for a couple of nights. I can't even begin to describe the Grand Canyon, suffice it to say that we have been looking for a way to get back ever since we were there a couple of years ago. The bus tour was OK but it was a lot of driving in one day for just a few hours at the Canyon.
Vegas to LA was only about a 4 hour drive mostly along I-15 through Barstow, quite a pleasant drive (not at all what I thought the desert would be like).
 Apparently if you want to go to the beaches in LA, June is not the month to do it. The locals call it the "June Gloom" heavy overcast and no sun at all. When we moved inland to DisneyLand, Knotts Berry Farm and the Hollywood area it was nice and sunny after about 11am but back to heavy overcast when we returned to the beach areas. Really wish we had known about the "June Gloom" could have saved a ton of money by not bothering to book beachfront!


----------



## Mousefan mom

GrandBob said:


> You're doing the first two stops backwards, costing you a bunch of travel time.  When driving west on I-80 through Reno, you'll be within 2 hours of the eastern entrance of Yosemite at Lee Vining.  Though, even better, I'd leave I-80 at Wendover UT and take US 93 and 6 to the White Mountains and then Mammoth before hitting Lee Vining and Mono Lake.  Best of all, you'll get to traverse Yosemite High Country, something that most tourists completely miss when visiting Yosemite.  Tuolumne Meadows in the high country is a great stop.  And the best don't-miss stop is Olmsted Point, which has tremendous views down Tenaya Canyon all the way to Yosemite Valley.  You really should reverse the order of your visit, and hit Yosemite first.  Besides, then when travelling from SF to Anaheim, you can go down Highway 1 past Big Sur.  Best, most scenic drive in North America.  Make sure you stop at Pfeiffer Beach, and/or have lunch at Nepenthe's.
> 
> HTH,
> Bob


What are lodging options at Yosemite?


----------



## SA mom

We are thinking about next summer.   This is the website of the company that runs the lodging in the park: 

https://www.travelyosemite.com/lodging/yosemite-lodging-experience/


----------



## loveswdw

We stayed in the Yosemite Valley Lodge when we went a few years ago. It's their "moderate" hotel. It was fine. Nothing fancy at all but okay for a couple of nights. It was still pricey due to location. I think we paid $250+/night. (Next step up was Majestic at over $500/nt. Nope!) We ate all our meals in the food court there because once you're in the Valley, there's nowhere else to go except the hotels, food court or deli in Half Dome Village. It's an hour's drive into the Valley from the entrance. 

(There's also Big Trees Lodge but that's in Wawona, not Yosemite Valley.) 

We LOVED Yosemite! I'd go back in a heartbeat. So far, it's the most breathtaking place I've seen. We are going to Grand Canyon, Bryce Canyon and Zion next month so we'll see if it maintains that position.


----------



## bcla

loveswdw said:


> We stayed in the Yosemite Valley Lodge when we went a few years ago. It's their "moderate" hotel. It was fine. Nothing fancy at all but okay for a couple of nights. It was still pricey due to location. I think we paid $250+/night. (Next step up was Majestic at over $500/nt. Nope!) We ate all our meals in the food court there because once you're in the Valley, there's nowhere else to go except the hotels, food court or deli in Half Dome Village. It's an hour's drive into the Valley from the entrance.



Theoretically you could bring your own food and cook it, but not at Yosemite Lodge.  The only "lodging" where cooking is allowed is Housekeeping Camp, which is more like a glorified campground where the lodging consists of concrete bunkers.  I've gone camping and brought a camp stove.  I also saw a lot of charcoal grills.  I think it may also be legal to use a fire ring for charcoal any time, but wood fires have designated hours.

They have designated picnic areas with grills.  As long as there are grills, people are allowed to use camp stoves too.  They claim that all picnic areas in Yosemite Valley have grills except for Lower Yosemite Fall.

https://www.nps.gov/yose/planyourvisit/picnic.htm


----------



## AdamEfimoff

no idea, but a great dmc is https://revealedamerica.com. But I would get a motor home and drive up to San Francisco via the coast stopping off at Santa Barbara etc, Los Angeles, big sur etc I have not done this.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

AdamEfimoff said:


> no idea, but a great dmc is https://revealedamerica.com. But I would get a motor home and drive up to San Francisco via the coast stopping off at Santa Barbara etc, Los Angeles, big sur etc I have not done this.



I had relatives out here from out of town, and we've done that trip, but stayed in motels/hotels, plus a couple of other trips:

1 week:  We drove up north, visited Santa Barbara and Solvang, spent the night in San Luis Obispo; continued up Hwy1 to San Francisco, spent 2 nights there, one day saw the sights around San Francisco, went to Napa Valley and visited Monterey, and spent the night there, then headed to Yosemite and spent 2 nights there.  On the way home we drove through Sequoia and visited Hume Lake, then the giant trees, and got home extremely late (I live in LA).

4 days:  We drove to the Grand Canyon, stayed right outside in a nice hotel, took a tour that flew us to Page, I think, where the dam for Lake Powell is, visited Antelope Canyon that is on a Navajo reservation, rode down the Colorado River on rafts (no rapids), and stopped alongside for lunch and to see the petroglyphs, then took a bus the rest of the way back. Next morning went to the Grand Canyon rim, then drove (I think 4 hours) to west rim and spent the night at a ranch (sleep in cabins or teepees), went on the glass bridge overlooking the canyon, and came home - we did a lot in the time that we had.

Weekend: Trip to San Diego

I think they needed a vacation to rest after visiting us.


----------



## McKelly

We're doing this vacation this upcoming summer.  We're flying into LAX on Wednesday AM, landing at 8:00am.  Renting a car and driving to Yosemite, staying at Yosemite Valley Lodge? (the Lodge at the base of the Falls).  We are staying through Sunday when we will drive to Anaheim.  We then are doing three days at Disneyland.  One Hollywood Tour with Anaheim Tours, a beach day, and then one more day at Disneyland before we fly back home on Sunday.


----------



## Echo queen

So glad I came across this thread.  September 2019 I am planning a vacation in CA.
We will start the trip in Monterey, the short list is:

Monterey
Sacramento 
Yosemite 
Disneyland 
Universal Hollywood 

The number of days for each location is open.
We would be flying in from Texas.
Any tips, suggestions would be helpful.  Thanks


----------



## bcla

Echo queen said:


> So glad I came across this thread.  September 2019 I am planning a vacation in CA.
> We will start the trip in Monterey, the short list is:
> 
> Monterey
> Sacramento
> Yosemite
> Disneyland
> Universal Hollywood
> 
> The number of days for each location is open.
> We would be flying in from Texas.
> Any tips, suggestions would be helpful.  Thanks



Starting in Monterey is kind of tough because the airport there has limited flight options, although American Eagle will start seasonal flights from DFW next year.  San Jose is pretty close however.  I'd recommend a major airport (Oakland or San Jose) because you'll probably have better/cheaper car rental options and probably more/cheaper flights.

And research food storage in Yosemite.  The bears there are known to rip car doors open.


----------



## Aokeke

Hello


KCmike said:


> How long do you have for the trip?
> 
> We did this a few summer's ago.  We did the complete circle road trip.  We flew into LAX and then drove up the coast (hwy 1, PCH) and hit Monterey, SF, Yosemite, and then down to Disneyland.  A lot of driving and a lot of fun.
> 
> We are headed back this year and are thinking of driving long distance this time.  We usually fly so this is a big deal for us.
> 
> Yosemite needs 2-3 days to fully enjoy.  Also this late in the season the waterfalls will be pretty dried up.
> 
> Yosemite is Heaven on Earth.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions.


Hello Mike , i am planning to go to Yosemite in August. You mentioned it takes 3 days to fully enjoy the area could you please recommend some things to do in that three days or just on vacation out there. Thank you


----------



## strine56

Lucky'sMom said:


> I am in the VERY early stages of hopefully planning a late June/early July trip to California.  DL would be the main attraction, but I also want to do the Warner Bros. tour, an LA tour and spend a day at a beach (Huntington?).  DH mentioned visiting the Grand Canyon, but that's at least an 8 hour drive.  I was looking into Yosemite, but I guess that's at least 6-7 hours away.  If you were going to do both the Anaheim area and Yosemite, how would plan it?  Would you fly into somewhere more northern, like San Francisco and then fly out of Orange County airport?  Or would you fly into and out of the LA area and drive up to Yosemite for a couple of nights?  I'm not sure if hitting both is really doable, but we'd like the kids to see a National Park, if possible.  Thanks for any thoughts.


I am a San Francisco native and we go to Disneyland and Yosemite almost every year. We did have a record amount of snow this last winter in the Sierra's. The waterfalls in Yosemite right now are spectacular! Yosemite is a must! Can you fly in to Fresno, California? You must fly in to the Fresno/Yosemite Airport. Get a rental car and drive to Yosemite from the Airport. Than drive back to the Fresno/Yosemite Airport. Take a flight in to the John Wayne Airport. Than get an Uber to your Disneyland hotel. Here is the link to the Fresno Airport. https://flyfresno.com/


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Aokeke said:


> Hello
> 
> Hello Mike , i am planning to go to Yosemite in August. You mentioned it takes 3 days to fully enjoy the area could you please recommend some things to do in that three days or just on vacation out there. Thank you


I'll give you my three top things to do:
Visit Glacier Point - 4,000 feet above the valley with spectacular views.  
Mariposa Grove
Visiting the valley points of interest - base of Bridalveil Falls, Yosemite Falls - hiking to Awahnee Hotel area - you can do this the same day you visit Glacier Point.  Note:  If there is a new moon and the night sky isn't too bright, being up at Glacier Point to see the stars at night is incredible.
Another possible thing to do is drive up to Tuolomne Meadows and maybe have a picnic at Tenaya Lake - spectacular views.

If you like hikes, a popular one is to Vernal Falls and then Nevada Falls.  That will take a day, though


----------

